#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Illustrated Guide to Undersatnding the NEC

## rrevetti

Hello Everyone!



Anybody has the Illustrated Guide to Understanding the NEC of Mike Holt?? Appreciate the sharing...

Thanks in advance...See More: Illustrated Guide to Undersatnding the NEC

----------


## idz

It does worth to read it?

----------


## rrevetti

> It does worth to read it?



Yes, I use the NEC frequently... this guide helps me clarify several articles that are usually somewhat confusing...

----------


## luis4170

Here you have it:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

do you have other material from mike holt?

----------


## himmelstern

> Here you have it:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Luis can you reshare, this is an IEC standard and not the guide

----------


## rrevetti

> Here you have it:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you for sharing but... This is an IEC standard, can you reshare again... thanks...

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

> Thank you for sharing but... This is an IEC standard, can you reshare again... thanks...



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



 thanks, that's another book from mike holt series.

----------


## rrevetti

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you for sharing, but I don't have access to this link... can you share it again? thanks in advance...

Message:
Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /vb/redirect.php on this server.

----------


## rrevetti

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you for sharing, but I don't have access to this link... can you share it again? thanks in advance...

Message:
Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /vb/redirect.php on this server.

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

just copy past

----------


## abojorge

you can share again pls

See More: Illustrated Guide to Undersatnding the NEC

----------


## rrevetti

> just copy past



ok, but the link is broken... the next message:

Not Found
The requested URL was not found on this server.

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

> ok, but the link is broken... the next message:
> 
> Not Found
> The requested URL was not found on this server.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

the exact link is : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

the exact link is: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

the exact link  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

the exact link is : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

i can't post the exact link the adminstrateur remove a part of it itch time (see the .... marks in the link)

----------


## himmelstern

use tiny url or something like that

----------


## abojorge

you can send to bojorge@hotmail.com thank

----------


## abojorge

you can send to bojorge@hotmail.com thanks

----------


## rrevetti

> i can't post the exact link the adminstrateur remove a part of it itch time (see the .... marks in the link)



Thank you my friend, yes, I think that... can you send the exact link to revetti@gmail.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## rrevetti

> i can't post the exact link the adminstrateur remove a part of it itch time (see the .... marks in the link)



Thank you for the link... I think that the part that is removed from the link should be replaced by: B43E2D38A6BB342E2E01EE0C7DBA2D5C


then the link will work...See More: Illustrated Guide to Undersatnding the NEC

----------


## Tusha

Please share if someone has this. Thanks

----------


## ing.gutierrez

thanks a lot !!!

----------


## OscarBlanco16

Buenas tardes. gracias por el enlace. cual es la clave para descargar archivo?

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

can you send it to me please

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rrevetti

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks my friend!... I appreciate it, that's very helpful!!

----------


## rrevetti

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks my friend!... I appreciate it, that's very helpful!!

----------


## rrevetti

Hello Himmelstern, by chance, you will have the Mike Holts Illustrated Guide to Understanding Basic Motor Controls
Thank you in advance
Gracias

----------


## AuroraBorealis

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you for sharing.

----------


## himmelstern

it's very useful

----------


## micaziv

Thanks a lot friend!

See More: Illustrated Guide to Undersatnding the NEC

----------


## Henryrcp

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Mike Holt Volume 2, understanding Nec 2020

----------


## Henryrcp

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Mike Holt Volume 2, understanding Nec 2020

----------


## rrevetti

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> Mike Holt Volume 2, understanding Nec 2020



Thank you my friend for sharing!...

----------


## himmelstern

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> Mike Holt Volume 2, understanding Nec 2020



thanks

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rrevetti

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks my friend!... PV Books are very useful!...

----------


## PemulA

> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Anybody has the Illustrated Guide to Understanding the NEC of Mike Holt?? Appreciate the sharing...
> 
> Thanks in advance...



check this link ...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rrevetti

> check this link ...
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Thank you!

----------

